# How long baked eggs last in fridge



## shari498 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and am finding a wealth of information.  I am going to make baked eggs for the first time either tomorrow or Friday.  I am going to use sausage, bread pieces, green chilies, and I think it calls for milk too.  (If anyone has a good recipe that include these ingredients let me know- no cheese, hubby hates it.) I am wondering how long if at all I can refridgerate it for and should it sit in the fridge for a few hours before cooking.  I have read some recipes that are suppose to, which would be great for me- make it at night, put it in the fridge, and cook in morning. I just may want leftovers if possible.

Thank you!


----------



## Alix (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Shari and welcome! If you do a Search for Baked eggs or even Dutch babies, or even German pancakes I think you will find all the info you are looking for. Do an Advanced search and perhaps limit your search to thread titles to start. If you are having trouble with that post here and I will see if I can find all that stuff for you. 

Short answer, I would prep the add in stuff and leave that in the fridge and just do up the eggs and flour etc the morning you are going to use them. Just as quick and much fresher.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 6, 2006)

This is a recipe that you can make the night before and then bake the next day. I have frozen it unbaked also.


----------

